

Congress tells Mozilla that blocking 3rd party cookies endangers children - shawnjan8
http://stanford.edu/~jmayer/content/Pompeo_Mozilla_Letter.pdf

======
malandrew
Ad networks display AMBER alerts and tornado warnings? Since when? I've never
heard of this. If Congress were to legislate that some actor on the Internet
needs to display such messages to users, it would almost certainly be done at
the ISP level by modifying the html sent over HTTP on a non-HTTPS connection.

------
RexRollman
Sounds like someone's been spending money behind the scenes.

